# (NSFW) I can only do kinky roleplay! (18+)



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 25, 2020)

I only want to Roleplay here.


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 25, 2020)

Be my dom.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 26, 2020)

I can be anything you want, like a total sub.


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 26, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> I can be anything you want, like a total sub.


Are you planning to get me banned?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm planning to get dominated. :v


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 26, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm planning to get dominated. :v


I can't pm you


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 26, 2020)

Why are you gonna leave?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 26, 2020)

I left many years ago, I am but a ghost of the former Mr. Fox.


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 26, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> I left many years ago, I am but a ghost of the former Mr. Fox.


Get back on


----------



## Lalin (May 1, 2020)

Um, so I've never roleplayed before. How does it work?


----------



## Limedragon27 (May 1, 2020)




----------

